# Carrabelle Gags



## Limitless (Apr 7, 2016)

With Gags opened 1 April I was watching it blow but with a weather window showing for Monday and Tuesday, I headed down Sunday night.  Monday seas were 2' and easy run SSE out the pass to a number in 50 feet.  Dropped LYs and squid (didnt find live bait) and my buddy and I had our 4 keepers on ice in 30 minutes.  The little one was just over 24" and the big was 30" - and, those four were the only grouper we caught on that spot.

Tuesday was a little sportier, but still 3' or less so we rand back out to the same area.  Tougher fishing but we still got our 4 Gags, a few nice Sea Bass, afew endangered ARS and Triggers.  Water temp on surface was 68 - 71 degrees, and when the current pauses for tide change just eat lunch and re-rig or something til it cranks back up.  If the water's not moving you're wasting time dropping bait.

Talked with a local fellow I know there and he said the bigger grouper have been pretty solid this year.  We didn't know if the 24" size limit was in place yet (FWC site was no help) so we were only going to keep over 24", and never had to worry about it.  Y'all need to go get some - they're there.


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 7, 2016)

great report and some rite nice eating..


----------



## mr otter (Apr 7, 2016)

Great work on the gags!  Just post those GPS coordinates and I'll get out there and get mine too, lol.


----------



## Billybobbillybob (Apr 8, 2016)

Good job Limitless and thanks for report.  Do you stay at The Moorings when down in Carrabelle


----------



## Limitless (Apr 9, 2016)

Billybobbillybob said:


> Good job Limitless and thanks for report.  Do you stay at The Moorings when down in Carrabelle



I sold my place at the Moorings in 2014, but I rent there sometimes.  I really like the Pirates Landing condos if it's just a couple of guys; much shorter river no-wake run.


----------



## Billybobbillybob (Apr 9, 2016)

24 has not gone into effect yet.  I assume June 1.   Those were some big grouper.  I normally fish out of Keaton Beach.   Seems grouper have moved out.  We normally run out 27-35 miles out


----------



## Limitless (Apr 10, 2016)

I've steadily moved west over the years from Steinhatchee to Econfina, St Marks, etc.  Cbelle and west offers a lot deeper structure closer in.  With the cool water this time of year, those Gags were all caught in 50' to 58' all inside 7 miles from land.


----------

